# Old Treadles (lots of pics)



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

I posted pics of my Singer Treadles in another thread on the CF forum and it was suggested I post them here. Mrs. Homesteader posted a linked to look up the serial numbers, and I found them, along with free downloads for the manuals -Yay!! Thank you Mrs. H.

I don't know much about these two machines. I bought them about 5 years ago from a guy who was cleaning out his storage unit. I got them for $50. I haven't done anything to them yet, they are in beautiful condition. They do work, but need new leather belts. Each came with extra needles and bobbins.

If there are any treadle users on here, I'm sure I will have questions when I am ready to get these operational.

Here are a few pics.
This one is a model 27, made in 1908. It's cabinet is in beautiful condition, it will just need a good cleaning and oiling for the wood. It's front panel is a flat board and doesn't open. This one will be in my old cabin someday.

























This one will be in the house and will get some use. It is a model 66, made in 1927. It's cabinet had some damage to the top and it will need restoration. It's front panel opens for a handy storage area. It came with some attachments, I don't know what they were used for. 

































I treasure these beauties from the past and wish I could know who their original owners were, how many times they were bought and sold, and how they finally ended up unwanted in a storage unit.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I have 3 treadles also. Was wondering if you'd mind posting the links to the serial numbers and manuals? One of mine is missing a drawer and another one is missing the drawer pull but they are all in good condition. I have never even tried using one of them, though, too intimidating!


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's the link. 

http://www.singerco.com/support/serial_numbers.html

I used the pdf charts to find the model number, on the left where it says "New, download serial number lists. Enter that (not the serial number) in the buy products and you can order a reprint of the manual or it gives a link for a free download.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I think the front panel on the older one is a replacement--mine was missing the drawer and I bought one on Ebay for 9.00. I love old treadles, my Aunt has my Gm's--and I hope to get it someday.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

It certainly could be a replacement. I'll have to keep an eye out on ebay for one.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

I just printed out the manual for the model 66 and it contained a section on the attachments. Hopefully I can get them figured out now.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Lovely! Mine needed a bit of work and I had to get all the accessories on ebay (321terry was awesome and had everything I needed). Lucky to find functional well equipped ones!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys, I can make belts for these things, I have made a couple for machines at a 1860`s historical village. I make them out of leather, with a metal staple to hold them togeather. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

WoW Marc!!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I have 2 treadles, a Singer 127 with the Sphinx design, and my Grannie's 15 clone that I put in a treadle cabinet. I' love using both of them. I don't have any attachments other than an adjustable zipper foot and a 1/4" quilting foot though. There's a great group called TreadleOn that specializes in treadles. There are pages on restoring them and an email loop. There are even get togethers every year in different locations. You'll be jsut amazed at what can be done a treadle! 
http://www.treadleon.net/

This is one I made on my 15 clone treadle


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

ginnie, that quilt is gorgeous. Thanks for the link, too. Looks like I'll be spending some time there.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Treadles are fun to use once you get the rhythm going. One key thing to remember is to pull the wheel towards you at all times NEVER backwards. 

I have a late 1930's National (Sears) treadle with a long bobbin. I do not like the long bobbin so hope someday to find a round bobbin machine and trade or sell mine. It does have a beautiful cabinet. The treadle folds up inside a door so that the cabinet looks like a desk when the machine isn't in use. I got it at an auction and it has all the attachments and the manual. I did have to replace the leather belt and it needs a professional adjustment. 

I've thought about replacing the head with a new Janome treadle head but would miss the antique quality.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Ann, the Singer 15's or their clones are great machines! Just take the motor off and set it up. That's what I did with my Grannie's machine...the wiring to the motor was shot. I love using it as a treadle. The 127 has the shuttle bobbin and it is a pain to wind. It sews beautifully though.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Chalk Creek,
If I am correct most of those attachments are for quilting. The one on the far left as looking at your picture I think is to make ruffles. 

For any of you guys that are interested I have extra drawers that were left to me by a cousin. She was using them to make shadow boxes and I don't need them for that.I would have to dig them out of the garage. Unfortunately my treadle is sitting in the garage as I do not have the room to set it up in the current house we are in. I will see what I can do about posting them on the barter board.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Katskitten said:


> Chalk Creek,
> If I am correct most of those attachments are for quilting. The one on the far left as looking at your picture I think is to make ruffles.
> 
> For any of you guys that are interested I have extra drawers that were left to me by a cousin. She was using them to make shadow boxes and I don't need them for that.I would have to dig them out of the garage. Unfortunately my treadle is sitting in the garage as I do not have the room to set it up in the current house we are in. I will see what I can do about posting them on the barter board.


Correct on the ruffler. These are great fun to use.You can make ruffles or tiny pleats depending on the adjustment.The thing to the right of it is either a tucker or a pleater. I think I also saw a rolled hemmer and a bias attacher. I have a 66 Singer with the Filigree decal but mine has a motor. I also have a 66 treadle with the Red Eye decal and the attachments for both (the treadle is a 66-1 which has a back clamp for the attachments so the side clamping ones don't fit it). The manual will tell you what most of the attachments are and how to use them. I love mine and use them both every week.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I/we just need a bigger house to spread out in and somewhere out of IL. Preferably in the desert..LOL


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Treadle update;

We dug the old Singer out of the garage and brought it inside. My husband has decided he is finally going to learn to sew. After searching the Singer site we've identified it as a Mdl 66 made in 1910. 
He's oiled and oiled and oiled and it still makes a moan and groan once in a while. 
We've had it since 98 and it's been in the garage or storage locker the whole time. 
Now with the new belt it runs and is gradually freeing up. 
















That's Pollyanna our snoopy supervisor kittie on the right.

He's been working with it the last couple days and says he's gonna get it down pat or bust.

Now we need an original owners manual as the one from the Sears site doesn't have clear pics and our original manual is missing some pages. 

Other than that it's in pretty decent working order.


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

Katskitten - That is a beautiful machine! Pollyanna is cute too!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

threadneedle said:


> Katskitten - That is a beautiful machine! Pollyanna is cute too!


Thank you. Polly is our latest rescue. She was abandoned by some people that lived a couple doors from where I work and seemed to choose me as her next person. She has 24 toes.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey hey hey, hope that singer gets to sewing soon.


----------

